# a few knobie pics



## Dusty62 (Aug 31, 2010)

first up is my new amyae


----------



## Dusty62 (Aug 31, 2010)

next ap are my new asper


----------



## James..94 (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice knobbies Dusty


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 31, 2010)

very nice quality pictures and animals mate...


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 31, 2010)

they look great


----------



## Dusty62 (Aug 31, 2010)

and some levis and pilbs


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 1, 2010)

great pics dusty and cute geckoes


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Sep 1, 2010)

are these kept in a vivarium? Any pics of the setup? Ive been thinking of getting a few _N. levis levis_.


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice pic Dusty , Good catch on the amyae tongue too ...


----------



## Dusty62 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks guy's.
Willie I will get a pick of the enclosure tonight, they are very basic and easy to care for.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 1, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> Nice pic Dusty , Good catch on the amyae tongue too ...



Agreed, I've tried for a similar shot & my little p&s camera has way too much lag (that's what I blame, never my slow reactions  ). Great shots Dusty. Love the asper, too. 

Sprung one of my amyae lapping water from a shallow dish last night, rather than licking up droplets from the wall. 
Didn't even bother going to get my camera, would have been too late, & I'd have been too slow.


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 1, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Agreed, I've tried for a similar shot & my little p&s camera has way too much lag (that's what I blame, never my slow reactions  ). Great shots Dusty. Love the asper, too.
> 
> Sprung one of my amyae lapping water from a shallow dish last night, rather than licking up droplets from the wall.
> Didn't even bother going to get my camera, would have been too late, & I'd have been too slow.


 
Mist them with water when taking the pics .


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 1, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> Mist them with water when taking the pics .


Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a go. Won't help my slow trigger finger though haha.


----------



## Funkstaa (Sep 1, 2010)

Dusty62 said:


> Thanks guy's.
> Willie I will get a pick of the enclosure tonight, they are very basic and easy to care for.



That would be great! I love the look of the asper what stunners, how much would I be looking at?...Also do you know of any good care shhets so I can read up on them?


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 1, 2010)

very good shots dusty
what great examples of these great species
thanks for sharing man


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2010)

awesome shots of your geckos !!


----------



## Dusty62 (Sep 2, 2010)

pics of the enclosures. they have a heat cord running through the back end of the enclosure attached to a thermostat and the rest is kept very basic


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 2, 2010)

very nice I particualy like those amae


----------



## Sarah (Sep 2, 2010)

i like your setup its awesome must work great in winter being wood not much heat would be lost. I gather the wood is sealed so that you dont have any worries with moisture seeping in.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks for the pictures of the enclosures. Thats a lot of enclosures!

I think some geckos might be the next thing I setup for.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *dickyknee* http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-reptiles-40/knobie-pics-143258/#post1777005 Mist them with water when taking the pics.





Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a go. Won't help my slow trigger finger though haha

*have u got the continuous shooting option on your camera? if so give that a try and you might score a couple of good shots

good luck*


----------



## mrs_davo (Sep 3, 2010)

I want and enclosure like that - but as the saying goes - good things come to those who wait and wait and wait.....

Love the geckos - One soon I hope to get some prickly knob tails.
At the moment all I have is golden tails and levis levis....


----------



## Dusty62 (Sep 4, 2010)

I was happy with the enclosure so much I built another on the other side of the room (converted garage). Now I just need to fill it. (thats the expensive part, LOL) 
Each unit is 1800 long divided into 5 x 5 cabnets of about 45cm squared each so they are big enough to hold small snakes too.
Also just finished a hatchie rack too, so hopefully it is a productive season and I can fill the enclosures with some stunners of my own.


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 4, 2010)

great set up too!


----------

